# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 2/21/2007



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe some natural by this one? I'm in as of right now!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks very good for me on this one.


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2007)

Probably not going to make this one. I may try for that Thursday instead.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2007)

If you go on Thurs I'll be there, hopefully not working...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2007)

I would do either.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 7, 2007)

I could change it to thursday


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Probably not going to make this one. I may try for that Thursday instead.



I'm back to Wednesday here.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2007)

Bump. Dave - still in for Wednesday? Chris?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2007)

I scoped out the bumps today after work.  They didn't do any re-working to them, just let the snow we got coat them.  I hooked up with Jarrod, the terrain guy at Sundown, for a couple of runs who turned me onto the line far skiers right.  I had a little trouble holding it, but the line was pretty consistent all the way through.  It was a really nice day today to be out skiing, I even got a sun-burn on my face while working today.  The conditions were pretty good, I even skied Gunny for the first time this year and it was nice, probably the best I've ever skied it.  I heard that this morning it was really good, with absolutely no scratchies to be found...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I scoped out the bumps today after work.  They didn't do any re-working to them, just let the snow we got coat them.




ah ha!  i told you greg they werent gonna touch em after they got wind of the crap forecast.  

Brian, how do you get out this often and can you talk to my wife????? or have your wife call mine?  :smile:


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2007)

2knees said:


> ah ha!  i told you greg they werent gonna touch em after they got wind of the crap forecast.



Glad you were right. I actually want to get out tonight, but I think I'm going to take my daughter up there later this morning instead. Ripping up the magic carpet - yeah!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2007)

2knees said:


> Brian, how do you get out this often and can you talk to my wife????? or have your wife call mine?  :smile:



I actually wasn't planning on getting out yesterday.  I got out of work like an hour early so I was going to go home and spend some time with my daughter, but when I called my wife to let her know that I was on my way she informed me that she was shopping in West Hartford and that I should go skiing if I want since they were going to be a while... 

I definitely wouldn't be skiing this much if I wasn't working at the mountain.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Bump. Dave - still in for Wednesday? Chris?



No I think I am going to sit out... I need to rest my leg, it got a bit messed up at snow on Fri. I will explain better in my trip report when I put it up today.


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I definitely wouldn't be skiing this much if I wasn't working at the mountain.



Pat - need a part time job? 


ALLSKIING said:


> No I think I am going to sit out... I need to rest my leg, it got a bit messed up at snow on Fri. I will explain better in my trip report when I put it up today.



Bummer...


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2007)

I should be on skis before 7 pm. Anyone else heading over?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm out.  After skiing Sunday in VT and today at BEast I don't want to get wifey POed with me.  Maybe Friday night or a half day this weekend at Sundown or the Cat.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm out, my wife has to work that night.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2007)

Hmm...shaping up to be another solo night? My goal will be 20+ Nor'easter bump runs.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hmm...shaping up to be another solo night? My goal will be 20+ Nor'easter bump runs.



I would think that'll be doable in over 3 hours by yourself.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2007)

Last call. Hoping the bumps will soften up a bit after today's warmth...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2007)

Really wish I could make it...


----------

